# sporty diesel



## calmac (Aug 13, 2012)

hi guys this is my first post :wave:

basicly in a bit of a pickle im looking at buying a new car and would like a sporty looking diesel ideally a hatchback, funds are rather low around 4k what would you guys recommend im 19 so nothing stupid , my last car was a civic thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Audi A3 s line 2.0d?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Renaultsport Megane 175dci.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Azonto said:


> Audi A3 s line 2.0d?


Have you ever driven one ? Its the dullest car I have ever owned. To be fair the words sporty and diesel should not mix, however you should consider

Skoda Fabia vrs
Seat Leon fr tdi
Fiesta zetec s
207 gt
Auris d4 180

I would personally look for something small and petrol powered unless you are doing massive miles


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

mazda 3 sport


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

fiesta zetec s is a good shout by stevetdci


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Fabia vRS and it's a fun little thing. Been mapped and goes quite well.
Does 55mpg easily but it has had a few problems recently then again it's just about to tick over 100k


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Leon 1.9?
Mk4 Golf?
Astra 1.9?


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've driven the Leon FR 170 diesel is was really quick would love to try one with a chip!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sporty and diesel don't go together. 

Does it really have to be diesel? 

Have you considered all the costs and not factoring MPG as the most important thing?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you ever driven one ? Its the dullest car I have ever owned. To be fair the words sporty and diesel should not mix, however you should consider
> 
> Skoda Fabia vrs
> Seat Leon fr tdi
> ...


Yes, I owned one for 18 months and with the s line kit, I found it a very practical, *sporty looking diesel* in a good insurance bracket for at the time a young driver, with a good fuel economy and some poke with a little more enthusiasm. I agree there are other options available, but my opinion on this particular car were those to match the requirements of the original post.


----------



## calmac (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys, the a3s are slightly out of budget iv looked at the old leons look nice, yer it is a must i do about 500 miles a week and im not on a grate wage


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Have a look for Nissan almera sve 2.2dci fastest car Nissan produced until the 350z, get a cracker for 4k

sent from my Nokia 3210 using ticky tacky


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Would perhaps the previous generation civic not now come into this price range on 56 reg models? By previous generation I mean the spaceship style ones, the latest ones aren't quite the same.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

BMW 118D?

not often they come up for 4k but two sold recently via PH at that price.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> Renaultsport Megane 175dci.


I thought the same thing but £4k is pushing it for one sadly.

Looking more like £7k for one. Mega rare too.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bigbruno71 said:


> Clive Ford
> KDS certified master detailer


I Might be wrong but this could be viewed as advertising, which you have to pay to do. Unless its a joke.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

PugIain said:


> I Might be wrong but this could be viewed as advertising, which you have to pay to do. Unless its a joke.


kds does?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Dodge caliber 2.0 turbo diesel :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Dodge caliber 2.0 turbo diesel :thumb:


I'm not sure how to respond to that.

How was the pub tonight?


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I was looking at downgrading from my Subaru for something that does more MPG and explored this avenue. Out of everything I was extrememly surprised with the Seat Leon FR Diesel and Seat do a remap themselves now.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure how to respond to that.
> 
> How was the pub tonight?


Whats wrong with that


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kempe said:


> Whats wrong with that


Ignoring everything else, let's just tackle the sporty bit first.










Nope. Not sporty.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

kempe said:


> Whats wrong with that


Well it's not sporty performance wise,its not sporty looking and it's American. I fail to see anything positive,let alone "sporty" lol.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I love it good on the mpg and when you come to the trafic lights there aint one next to you


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

kempe said:


> Well I love it good on the mpg and when you come to the trafic lights there aint one next to you ]


I'm not having a pop,I'm just saying imho its not sporty looking,not sporty perfomance wise an there's a very good reason you don't see many of them :lol: if the OP had asked for an american car that you don't see many of,your post would be a cracker.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

An Audi A4 1.9tdi s-line (04 plate) look quite sporty, they ain't sporty though. Good mpg and can be had for 4k for a leggy one.

Fabia vrs is about the most sporty for 4k, there was a good duke video of a load of hot hatches and the like and the fabia was one of the best on the track and the biggest surprise to everyone that drove it.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mk 4 SEAT Ibiza 1.9TDI Sport (the model before the FR came in).

It's just like an FR or a Fabia Vrs but doesn't have the stupid insurance tag.

Goes like hell too.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you ever driven one ? Its the dullest car I have ever owned. To be fair the words sporty and diesel should not mix, however you should consider
> 
> Skoda Fabia vrs
> Seat Leon fr tdi
> ...


Sorry you're saying an Audi S-Line is dull and then recommend a 207gt which is by far and away the worst car I've ever driven. The steering has no feel and the brakes are not up to scratch. Ztec-s looks sporty and drives very well! but with only 100bhp and coupled with the fact it's not all that light it's not really quick.

The 2.0 TDI engines are very good in the VAG range of cars. 140bhp as standard, if you spend £300 on a remap you can get about 185bhp and a gain in MPG. If you spend an extra £550 on a full exhaust system (turbo back) and a panel filter for £40 before getting it mapped you'd be at stage 2 and running anything up to 215bhp depending on how aggressive your map is.

I have a 1.9 TDI Mk5 which is mapped and can keep up with a Golf Mk5 GTI till around 80-90 after which point the GTIs extra power takes over.

Some other sporty diesels are mainly in BMW models, VW also has the GTD with the 170 engine. If you do a DPF delete and appropriate remap with an exhaust system I've known someone get 237bhp! Now that's pretty damn quick.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

4k I would get a Fabia vRS. Youd get a really nice one for that. A lot of the cars being mentioned will be rough at your budget.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Strothow said:


> kds does?


it isnt KDS.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry you're saying an Audi S-Line is dull and then recommend a 207gt which is by far and away the worst car I've ever driven. The steering has no feel and the brakes are not up to scratch. Ztec-s looks sporty and drives very well! but with only 100bhp and coupled with the fact it's not all that light it's not really quick.
> 
> The 2.0 TDI engines are very good in the VAG range of cars. 140bhp as standard, if you spend £300 on a remap you can get about 185bhp and a gain in MPG. If you spend an extra £550 on a full exhaust system (turbo back) and a panel filter for £40 before getting it mapped you'd be at stage 2 and running anything up to 215bhp depending on how aggressive your map is.
> 
> ...


Modifiying a car = asking for trouble.


----------



## calmac (Aug 13, 2012)

looking like the fabia vrs is a popular choice at this price , it's actually the car i passed my test in


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The Alfa diesels are quick off the mark, seen a few shift like hell on the road, I wonder which engine they have in the car, as it surprises me on the acceleration take off of the vehicle.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I currently have a Fabia vRS, and its up for sale within the next month lol.

Great car since I had the map put on it. Getting 500+ miles to a tank aswell. Love it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry you're saying an Audi S-Line is dull and then recommend a 207gt which is by far and away the worst car I've ever driven. The steering has no feel and the brakes are not up to scratch. Ztec-s looks sporty and drives very well! but with only 100bhp and coupled with the fact it's not all that light it's not really quick.
> 
> The 2.0 TDI engines are very good in the VAG range of cars. 140bhp as standard, if you spend £300 on a remap you can get about 185bhp and a gain in MPG. If you spend an extra £550 on a full exhaust system (turbo back) and a panel filter for £40 before getting it mapped you'd be at stage 2 and running anything up to 215bhp depending on how aggressive your map is.
> 
> ...


we all have different tastes, but yes my A3 2.0TDi S Line DSG with superchips map was the dullest of the dull, it wasn't fun to drive, it was heavy and lifeless, the suspension was made from concrete... I had a 207 1.6 Cabriolet as a hire car and it was far better. It was nick named the hearse at work ... not exactly sport either  It averaged 37mpg and the delay in changing gear at a roundabout was horrific. There is no way a remapped 1.9TDi would keep up with a GTI, maybe once up to speed but straight acceleration it doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Monedo STD? Ticks the "sporty looking" but and they go like stink. 

What about a Golf GTTDi 130/150? Bit bland as standard bu set of nice OEM wheels and voila.

If you want proper sporty I can't think of anything sub-£4k which is a proper sports car but as you specified looks then I'm guessing you're not fussed by Evo-type handling etc?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Andy, the Mk4 Golfs you mention are quick but not sporty. Trust me. I love Golfs but the Mk4 was not a sporty platform! 

SteveTDCI - It seems we have different tastes in cars. So we are always going to differ.  But yes, my car can quite happily keep up with a stock GTI Mk5 from 0-80ish, also in roll ons from 30-80 more often than not they end up getting a face full of my diesel dust. :lol:



Grizzle said:


> Modifiying a car = asking for trouble.


How so? Would you elaborate?

My TDI is on 134k. I had it remapped at 102k and although I don't thrash it, it gets a good work out when warm and up to temperature. I also let it cool down before shutting off.

Never had any major mechanical issues. I also know of someone with a Golf Mk4 1.8T, engine has done 180k and is running 285bhp from a KO4 turbo (he had the turbo fitted at 110k).

Where as my Dad's Lexus is220d (which was stock at the time) needed a whole new engine at 74k. (paid for under warranty of course), and he drives like a granny.

Basically, if you modify your car stupidly yes, or mis-treat your engine, or skimp on servicing, you're asking for trouble. Do your research and tune it properly, and look after it well - you'll be fine.

PS the VAG diesel blocks can take well above their stated power. EG the 1.9 PD block is shared across all the models from the Mk5 1.9 to the Mk4 PD150 and you can run approximately 250bhp _safely_ before you need to upgrade components internally*. The only component differences between these engines are normally only injectors and turbos (which you can even interchange if you so desire).

*These would normally be pistons and conrods, nothing too fancy.

As for the 2.0, well Darkside Developments have a reliable 300bhp from their Jetta and from looking at their mod list they have not needed to upgrate the engine internals.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

To be fair it's horses for courses. My car ain't sporty but certainly isn't a snail and it handles great.
But I don't think most Audis or VWs are. Unless you get one that is supposed to be.
Then again some people love VAG cars so they will think they are sporty and awesome.
It's down to the person, if you can cope with not having a trendy badge there are some far more competent cars out there , that will far outperform the ones with the fan boi badge.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AndyC said:


> Monedo STD? Ticks the "sporty looking" but and they go like stink.
> 
> What about a Golf GTTDi 130/150? Bit bland as standard bu set of nice OEM wheels and voila.
> 
> If you want proper sporty I can't think of anything sub-£4k which is a proper sports car but as you specified looks then I'm guessing you're not fussed by Evo-type handling etc?


The handling on the Golf mk4 is shocking, they are quickish, but not very quick, I find them average comparing to other diesels.

On the other hand, the Golf GTI I find is quick car, with plenty of pace on tap and sounds nice as well.

The mondeo STD will rip a golf mk4 tdi 130/ 150 easily.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Fabia VRs all day long!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Fabia VRS, Ibiza FR, Polo GT Tdi all with the same engine 130bhp easly tuned to 160-170bhp which is more than enough for weight of those cars.

Leon 1M Fr 150bhp but will be high mileage for Your budget.

A3 1.9tdi 130bhp insurance will be more expensive as it's audi ...



Kerr said:


> Sporty and diesel don't go together.
> 
> Does it really have to be diesel?
> 
> Have you considered all the costs and not factoring MPG as the most important thing?


Looks like You never drive sporty diesel I own Leon Fr and is deffo hot hatch ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alzak said:


> Fabia VRS, Ibiza FR, Polo GT Tdi all with the same engine 130bhp easly tuned to 160-170bhp which is more than enough for weight of those cars.
> 
> Leon 1M Fr 150bhp but will be high mileage for Your budget.
> 
> ...


I've driven loads including the Leon.

No such thing as a sporty 4 pot diesel.

The noise, power delivery and overall feel are all wrong to be considered sporty.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Astra 1.9cdti 150 Sportshatch is a good option as they look good and go even better


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> Astra 1.9cdti 150 Sportshatch is a good option as they look good and go even better


Are these quicker than golf tdi's at all, keen to know more about the vauxhall engines, your not the only one that has suggested this :thumb:

They look sportier, and they have a nice set of wheels.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Its the same engine I have in my Vectra and I love it, but against VW I cant say as I have never had a VW. Blank the EGR off and is possible get a late 57 plate onwards and that sees inlet manifold issues gone. A remap works wonders or a Box from DTUK and to enjoy the full power protential get a automatic and then no DMF's to worry about. You can get the VX pack which is pretty much a VXR bodykit or aftermarket Irmscher stuff which is really well made and for me looks better. For a standard golf to be quicker it will have to be the 170 engine but otherwise they are images in your rear view mirror


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I need to test drive one, and see how the car drives, I'm sure the handling of the Astra will be sharper than the VW Golf I own.

The problem with my one, is that the power band is narrow, so the torque kicks in earlier and have to up change up sooner, but through 3,000 rpm to 5,000 rpm there is no difference in power what so ever.

I've been a in a BMW 123D, and that's got a narrow power band as well, but you feel the difference in 3,000 rpm to 5,000 rpm, it pulls alot harder and faster.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Like I said I have the 150 engine in my Vectra which has a EDS Remap and the EGR Valve blanked off by the remap and by plates. The power come in about 1500 and then it just goes upto 5500 as the remap allows for a higher rev. Mine is auto asell so its just a flyer with a endless surge of power. The otherside however is very relaxed crusing at around 1500 at 70-ish and it pulls my 1450kg with ease. My car is heavier than the astra so the same modds in one of these will be very impressive and I have heard that Astra VXR's can struggle to shake a modded cdti off on acceleration and around a track as the cdti has loads of low down torque.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> Well I love it good on the mpg and when you come to the trafic lights there aint one next to you


:lol: I love you anyway :argie::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> I'm not having a pop,I'm just saying imho its not sporty looking,not sporty perfomance wise an there's a very good reason you don't see many of them :lol: if the OP had asked for an american car that you don't see many of,your post would be a cracker.


Bit harsh, you drive a repmobile


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Fabia VRS, Ibiza FR, Polo GT Tdi all with the same engine 130bhp easly tuned to 160-170bhp which is more than enough for weight of those cars.
> 
> Leon 1M Fr 150bhp but will be high mileage for Your budget.
> 
> ...


Diesels aren't sporty. Torquey because of the turbo, but not sporty.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Shinyvec, thanks :thumb:

I am tempted to test drive one now shinyvec, a astra or a vectra diesel, when I do 70 mph in mine, my revs are at 2,200 rpm and when doing 80 mph the revs are at 2,400 rpm, I have six gears in mine, and it seems the vauxhall engines rev less and have more power.

I 50 50 thinking should I change my vw for a second hand astra now


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Great suggestions, modified cars an all!!:thumb: has anyone considered the OP is a young lad and will need insurance!!:doublesho anyone tried insuring these "modified" cars at his age?? we already know he isn't dripping in cash, he will need something reliable/affordable and not too hard on the pocket, 
so maybe another look at what HE can afford and less of what WE would love  
and just so you can have a good old pop, I agree that a Zetec tdci would possibly be the best bet AT THIS STAGE, even though they can be expensive to insure, no more so than a "modified" car though!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

You will be surprised how good Ibiza FR is on insurance there is one guy in my work place who bought ibiza because of my recommendation He's 20 and pay something about 1.3k for it ... 

DERV haters lol say whatever You want but power delivery in TDI is great and I consider FR as sporty hot hatch (so many others do as well)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Alzak said:


> You will be surprised how good Ibiza FR is on insurance there is one guy in my work place who bought ibiza because of my recommendation He's 20 and pay something about 1.3k for it ...
> 
> DERV haters lol say whatever You want but power delivery in TDI is great and I consider FR as sporty hot hatch (so many others do as well)


I don't hate dervs, they serve a purpose, economy and torque, but I can't think of anything sporty about a derv.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Diesels aren't sporty. Torquey because of the turbo, but not sporty.


You've never driven a 330d or 335d then!!!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> You've never driven a 330d or 335d then!!!!


It doesn't have the rev range or the lightness of equivalent petrol blocks.

I also would only class the m3 as the only sporty 3 series.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Really??? A standard 335d should beat a standard 350z in real world terms. I assume you consider your 350z sporty?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Matt1982 said:


> Really??? A standard 335d should beat a standard 350z in real world terms. I assume you consider your 350z sporty?


He did until he drove my car


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> Really??? A standard 335d should beat a standard 350z in real world terms. I assume you consider your 350z sporty?


You're right, the 335d is quicker, in a straight line. That doesn't make it sporty.

Sporty isn't just about power, I think they considered the 335d remapped to be as fast as an m3 no? One is sporty, the other isn't.

An mx5 is sporty in petrol form, as are lotus etc etc.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

And quicker round the bends...that probably does make it sporty.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> He did until he drove my car


No, you got that confused with not knowing how truely awful cars could be


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> And quicker round the bends...that probably does make it sporty.


With a big heavy derv lump at front? Then there's still the very narrow rev band.

Jeezus, it weighs like 1700kg, I very much doubt it handles like the zed.


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

i had a 150 astra sporthatch with a DTUK box running aroudn 190-200bhp and it was as quick as a standard astra VXR, I have had both. the diesel was not slow at all.

i have a new A4 177bhp coming next week and can't wait, got a DTUK box to go on it already should see 217bhp


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Watch the top gear/ 5th gear comparisons of the Cooper s and skoda VRS


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

That big heavy derv with two turbos strapped to it...forget about the rev range when you have that sort of almost instant torque


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Tbh, the zed is pushing the sporty token, it's more of a gt with a bit of sportiness. Something like an s2000 is more like it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> That big heavy derv with two turbos strapped to it...forget about the rev range when you have that sort of almost instant torque


You don't get the idea of sportiness.

You could give a big fat bugger the ability to move quickly, you wouldn't exactly call them sporty though.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

so by the sound of it your definition of sporty is that it must have a wide rev range and nothing else matters?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> so by the sound of it your definition of sporty is that it must have a wide rev range and nothing else matters?


Lightness, handles, able to keep in the power band consistently, sounds sporty, nimble etc etc.

Not a big heavy coupe.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, you got that confused with not knowing how truely awful cars could be


Well that's you off my Xmas card list AGAIN!


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

So sporty = equals a just above average car that handles ok..I would take a heavier but faster (not "sporty" even though it looks sporty) car that handles just as well if not better any day of the week.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt1982 said:


> So sporty = equals a just above average car that handles ok..I would take a heavier, faster car that handles just as well if not better any day of the week.


Heavy cars, don't handle better. Take a lardass like an m3 around a track and just try and keep up with a lotus in the corners.

You can disguise weight up to a point but a bmw will never handle like a lotus until it weighs like a lotus.

Personally, I'd take a lighter car, with more power.

They simply don't make any diesel road cars to compete with petrols in terms of performance and handling, because they can't and it's not what they're designed to do.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Well that's you off my Xmas card list AGAIN!


Hey, you wouldn't even fork out for a valentines day card, let alone an xmas card


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Hey, you wouldn't even fork out for a valentines day card, let alone an xmas card


I got Grizz one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I got Grizz one.


Cheap barsteward


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> You're right, the 335d is quicker, in a straight line. That doesn't make it sporty.
> 
> Sporty isn't just about power, I think they considered the 335d remapped to be as fast as an m3 no? One is sporty, the other isn't.
> 
> An mx5 is sporty in petrol form, as are lotus etc etc.


A 335d with a remap is 340bhp which makes it way short of a E92 M3. One or two claim to keep up but if they do the M3 is not being driven correctly.

The M3 is 0-100mph in 9.3secs.

The 3 series is a good sports coupe. Rear wheel drive and equal weight distribution.

You do need m sport suspension and it must also have a 6 cylinder petrol to be sporty.

Of course it won't be as nimble as a light weight Lotus, but at the same time an Elise isn't an every day car.

It is a very compromised sports car.

The BMW 3 series is a sports coupe.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Cheap barsteward


still had the price tag on it aswell.

No such thing as a Sporty Diesel.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> still had the price tag on it aswell.


You didn't complain at the time Desmond.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Track vs road is irrelevant unless you want a road car which you can also use on track and even then there's arguments for and against big power-big weight RWD vs light and nimble.

Isn't it the driver who makes the real difference in any case? I've seen a good number of very talented drivers driving distinctly "unsporty" machinery in a rather "sporty" manner and likewise seen a fair few less talented make themselves look like plums in some much nicer cars.

Sporty and diesel never sounds quite right but doesn't mean that a diesel can't *look* pretty nice and not go too badly either.

For me personally, I feel like I'm always either changing up or trying to avoid lag when driving my diesel across some nice A/B roads - never have that issue with the 205, ever.


----------



## calmac (Aug 13, 2012)

a few different cars being thrown around, i'm not looking for all out performance and handling if i was id bite the bullet and get something like a type r, id just rather it be a diesel to get me through the winter and into next summer


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...0/postcode/g37lw/keywords/fr/page/1?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...s/radius/1500/postcode/g37lw/page/1?logcode=p

These are the sort of cars you should be looking at. I had an ibiza fr, this was mine










It's a great wee car, looks sporty, feels sporty to drive (tight steering and firm suspension), nice seats and good equipment (mines had auto wiper, headlight washers, climate, elec folding mirrors etc).

My insurance at 19 with 2 speeding fines was around £1k. I had it mapped and it was plenty quick for a 19 yo (infact too quick).


----------



## Walejase (Sep 30, 2012)

Why can a diesel car not be sporty? Are you trying to say this little oil burner isn't a tad sporty? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_R10_TDI

Anyway, Fabia VRS all day long for that money. Great car even in standard form, it's probably half the weight of the MK4 Golf's and Mk1 Leon's but with the same engine.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Walejase said:


> Why can a diesel car not be sporty? Are you trying to say this little oil burner isn't a tad sporty? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_R10_TDI
> 
> Anyway, Fabia VRS all day long for that money. Great car even in standard form, it's probably half the weight of the MK4 Golf's and Mk1 Leon's but with the same engine.


I'm sure they don't sell those in your local Audi dealer for us all to drive.

It also had more money pumped into it than most of the field added together.


----------



## Walejase (Sep 30, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I'm sure they don't sell those in your local Audi dealer for us all to drive.
> 
> It also had more money pumped into it that most of the field added together.


Fair comment. However a lot of race cars are now running on diesel and they are just as fast as their petrol counterparts. Why can't the same be said for road legal motors?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I regularly drive a Stage 2'd 335D which is 355bhp and 520lbft and whilst its fast, its very floaty so not very 'sporty' and thats wit M Sport suspension plus its all a bit lazy with the auto box. Its a great cruiser though and possibly something I'd consider next as I'm getting older 

For the OP I'd look at Ibiza Cupra TDI, great performance with a remap but the suspension is very firm! Nice brakes too.


----------

